# Tractor Abuse Thread



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Thought I'd start a thread of pictures of tractor abuse. Attached below is a tractor that I pass by everyday on the way to work. There is another home owner down the street from him that has three riders collecting rust in the front yard... I'll have to see if I can sneak some snaps of those. Picture quality is ok... it's from my phone.

<img src=http://mywebpages.comcast.net/tisenberg/tractorAbuse1.jpg />


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Toba that tractor looks to be in good shape wheres the abuse.:winky:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I gotta agree with Jody. It has tires and there is air in the tires, and the grill is still there. Looks like it probably still runs.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Maybe it just needs a little lattice work to make it complete, Tuba?

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

It has been sitting outside for as long as I can remember. I would think that you would want to cover it up with something to protect it. The rust spots get bigger and bigger. 

Guess it's me. If it was mine, I think I'd clean it up some and then at least try and protect it from the weather... maybe that's me. 

Jody/Andy/Joe... let's see if you can do it. Take your tractor and park it outside with no cover or anything for say... a month. Could you do it? 

Oh, and lattice won't protect it... you... you... you... stinker.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *
> Jody/Andy/Joe... let's see if you can do it. Take your tractor and park it outside with no cover or anything for say... a month. Could you do it?
> 
> *



ive not even had my tractor out in the rain!!! :furious:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Living in Washington State there is plenty of rain and working in the rain is nothing unusual, I had to work in the rain many times the least favorite was when I tried to bull doze the pier blocks from the old barn into a pit that I had dug with the dozer and we had to have a record rain. Got the job done but it was a real mess. I have the area leveled out the best I could with the dozer but boy was I ever getting into the water. 
I had planned to do more burning this week but the state fire marshall disagreed and slap a burn ban because of the dry weather until at least September. Oh well of course the day after the fire ban goes into effect its raining chickens and horses.mg:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

A MONTH! A WHOLE MONTH!! WITH MY MACHINES out in the bad weather!!! Nooooooooooooooooo way could I do it. So I guess you got me there.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> * Got the job done but it was a real mess. I have the area leveled out the best I could with the dozer but boy was I ever getting into the water. *



not to hijack this thread but you did have a major muddy mess there after pulling down those logs.. any updated photos? maybe you can put them into your original thread


barn is finally down thread


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *ive not even had my tractor out in the rain!!! :furious: *


LOL...I felt a few drops Sunday early afternoon while mowing. That's the wettest mine has got. I know it will happen, but it hasn't yet. The longest mine sits outside is just long enough to fire up the blower and blow the grass off, then it's right back into the garage. Still cant bring myself to putting it in the shed even. 

Greg


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Even my old junk sits under the carport.

Wait... it's not junk (unless you ask my wife), it's just good equipment waiting to be 'reconditioned'.:furious: 

Angel


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Cool... thought it was just me. My wife tells me that I have a problem and that I treat the tractor nicer than her... sometimes.

Maybe the thread should be lowered a little. How about...

Tractor in need of a good home or Tractor wanting some attention


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

I know a guy who spent over $3000 getting a John Deere B running and almost as much on a John Deere A. Both got paint jobs and where do they sit, out in the weather with no tarp . 

I have a couple items that are outside waiting to be reconditioned, but they have tarps over them.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Toba, 

My Ford New Holland has been sitting out in the weather all summer...I've had other equipment in need of repair in the shop...they're made to take it.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Around here you see allot of them out in the weather. Of course mine will not be one of them unless it just gets caught by a afternoon storm.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Argee, I don't think you'd want to leave one of the new NH compacts out in the weather. I understand the ignition and other switches are made for interior mounting and aren't even sealed to keep out the rain. There have been a bunch of ignition switch failures on those machines.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I hate to leave mine setting out in full sun let alone rain. I did get caught mowing in the rain once. It was promptly washed and dried afterward.  

Mark


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *not to hijack this thread but you did have a major muddy mess there after pulling down those logs.. any updated photos? maybe you can put them into your original thread
> 
> 
> barn is finally down thread *


Yeah, I been a bit lazy in getting more pictures but I really could not get the time to do more until this last week with work and the moist weather I had to let everything dry out real good before I could proceed. I did work on the leveling out the area this past 4th of July weekend and I am planning to do more leveling again tomorrow if the weather holds off. When you get your behind covered in the muddy mess we have here you appreciate your pressure washer alot.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I leave my GT5000 out when I here it's going to rain...it gets washed!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I would consider this to be tractor abuse:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3825911587&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

And this is almost criminal:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3825854612&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

ouch:hide:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

can't decide if that is abuse or that they both got raped.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *can't decide if that is abuse or that they both got raped. *


It would have had to happen after dark cause someone would have seen it in the daytime:lmao:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is another victim:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=35636&item=3694708903&rd=1


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

wow, not much left


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *wow, not much left *


Yep, the wolves seem to have picked the bones pretty clean:dazed:


----------

